# How often do you feed?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I feed Helena twice a day. Just wondering what others do?


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

Once a day...

I started out feeding twice a day, but I thought that feeding them just before I go to work would give them to much energy, which they do not need when I'm not home...

Just my own theory...I might be wrong...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

When I just had phoenix, I free fed him. When Penny came along, I free fed for a little bit and realized she was food aggressive so we went to twice a day, that is the way it has been ever since. Don't think I could go to once a day, my dogs would be all off schedule, hahaha cna't break the routine, but since I am home 90% of the day it helps.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Iv always free fed my dogs growing up but since I have gotten into this breed and we have more than 1 dog we kennel during meal time and do 2 feedings a day, although cali will get 3x a day since she doesnt eat much at 1 time.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bernie gets fed x2 a day can't afford for him to get bloating, the little chiwawa gets x1 but he is also freed fed which I am trying to stop but haven't gottena round to it.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

once a day after they reach 5 months old, 6weeks-12weeks 3X a day 12weeks -5month 2X a day then 1X after that unless there is a medical reason to do it more like must take with food meds


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

I feed mine 2x a day... God forbid if I am late on feeding them...lol Cujo will start barking his big head off... The other two Spartacus and Hazel will just whine...


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

twice a day, 1 1/4 cups per serving for Cairo, who's 5.5 months


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I do two feedings in the winter and one in the summer.. 

I do treats of wild game scraps, bones, and I also use Biljac frozen. If you use frozen Biljac you can feed twice a day a racket ball or baseball size portion that has as much good stuff as a whole bowl full of the best kibble. I change it up, as seasons change and what not.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Whenever I want, just go to the fridge and pig out. :hammer:

Chewee though gets his food twice a day...


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I feed once a day, usually in the evenings but when its cold out I try to feed a little earlier. Puppies have food out all the time, until they hit about 4 months old, then twice a day for a couple months then on to the once a day schedule. My dogs getting ready for show sometimes get split feeding times, it just depends on the dog


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

2xs daily. I used to free feed, but have just recently stopped since it was causing food aggression issues.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Once a day.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Once a day in the evening ... water is given freely ... I feed more in the fall/winter and less in the spring/summer but they still eat once a day . Amount fed depends on each dog.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

twice a day until she reaches 1 year unless I see that she still needs to be fed twice a day. Especially since we always do walks or wat not so she needs the energy.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Twice a day.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lily - 2x, 2 cups

Lex - 2x, 1 1/4 cups


----------



## MurphsMama (Dec 11, 2010)

free-feed. Had to stop when I was fostering two goober pit pups because they had been on a schedule and I couldn't afford to change it. I tried to at first, but they were like bottomless pits! I went through twenty five lbs of food in a week. Murphy was like that at first (he would eat so fast, as if he was never going to eat again), but now he knows he has food whenever he wants it


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Free feeding is dangerous in a few ways. One is most dogs do not regulate well and are over weight when you free feed. It causes fights if you have more than one dog. The biggest reason not to free feed is if your dog is sick, one of the first signs is not eating. If you free feed it could take a few days before you notice your dog is not eating and then you start to see other signs the dog is ill. Feeding twice a day is best but I know many that feed once a day. 

I feed our kennel twice a day and sometimes once a day if I was working dogs in the morning.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Twice a day, 2 cups each feeding. Tried going down to once a day with the same amount, but he acted like he was starving and wolfed everything down so fast, he threw it all up and ate it again, lol. Twice a day seems to regulate him.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Dogs are just like humans and most other mammals in that the more frequently they eat the better they will do.

For simplicity sake - 

If a Human / Dog / Large Wombat was on a diet of 4,000 calories a day it would be more beneficial to consume 4 meals of 1,000 calories throughout the day as apposed to intaking one 4,000 calorie meal.

Metabolism effects, nutrient breakdown and availability and a host of other factors all come into play.

I don't know too many people that would want / have time to feed their dog 4-6 meals a day. We're currently feeding Kane 3 meals a day. That will probably go down to 2 once he is an adult however.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Free feeding is dangerous in a few ways. One is most dogs do not regulate well and are over weight when you free feed. It causes fights if you have more than one dog. The biggest reason not to free feed is if your dog is sick, one of the first signs is not eating. If you free feed it could take a few days before you notice your dog is not eating and then you start to see other signs the dog is ill. Feeding twice a day is best but I know many that feed once a day.
> 
> I feed our kennel twice a day and sometimes once a day if I was working dogs in the morning.


Very good post!! I totally agree. I have found a problem in the very very early stages by noticing a dog that doesn't finish its food or doesn't eat. My vet is always surprised when I catch something ALOT sooner than other owners, course he should be use to it by now..lol If one of the dogs doesn't eat or doesn't eat well I'm all over it looking for a problem!


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

once a day, i feed sugar in the morning, so she can be pumped up haha
used to feed her late in the afternoon but that's when I couldn't figure out her bathroom schedule, after a while she regulated herself so i started feeding in the morning after we both get up. she's perfectly fine with it.
btw, i do give her treats during the day and maybe a small piece of meat at dinner time.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LadyRampage said:


> Very good post!! I totally agree. I have found a problem in the very very early stages by noticing a dog that doesn't finish its food or doesn't eat. My vet is always surprised when I catch something ALOT sooner than other owners, course he should be use to it by now..lol If one of the dogs doesn't eat or doesn't eat well I'm all over it looking for a problem!


Our dogs are probably the same, if they miss a meal something is wrong! I got Siren into surgery the same day the blockage happened when she was a pup. The first thing was she did not eat breakfast, then she was throwing after she drank water. I knew what was wrong and she went into surgery that afternoon. It saved part of her intestines from dieing off after the blockage.

The main reason not to feed once a day is it puts your dog at risk for torsion and that is 100% fatal if you do not catch it in time. Also like the post above it is better to spread the feeding out than give one large one. Plus how would you like to eat only once a day


----------

